# SMP + Adaptec SCSI HELP!

## Sivar

Whenever I enable multi-CPU support in the kernel, that kernel will not boot! The boot messages speak of not being able to assign an IRQ to some device (it gives a number, don't remember what it is but it's long) and say such things as "SCSI bus retry" "Restart command already finished" and lists various seemingly random hex values. I don't really know of a good way to record such a long message, because I can't get to the console to check to see if they are in dmesg.

Hardware:

- Adaptec 29160 SCSI controller in 64-bit 33MHz PCI slot

- Maxtor Atlas 10K-3 hard drive

- Plextor PX40TW CD-ROM

- Tyan TigerMP board W\ 2 AthlonMP 1600+'s

The system works perfectly in Windows 2000 and FreeBSD 4.5 with SMP.

I tried removing the CD-ROM and disabling a few options such as low latency and kernel preemption (I am using Gentoo sources) but no luck. I have basically disabled everything that the Gentoo sources add. I have also tried "make mrproper"

----------

## klieber

To ensure I understand your question, if you compile your kernel with SMP support, it will not boot.  If you then recompile the exact same kernel with the exact same options except SMP support, then it boots fine.

Is this the case?

--kurt

----------

## Sivar

 *klieber wrote:*   

> To ensure I understand your question, if you compile your kernel with SMP support, it will not boot.  If you then recompile the exact same kernel with the exact same options except SMP support, then it boots fine.
> 
> Is this the case?
> 
> --kurt

 

That is correct. Additionally, I managed to copy down some of the messages (using paper and a pen. It's been a while  :Smile: 

aic7xxx abort returns 0x2002

Kernel Free SCB list: 0 1 2 3 4 ...

Untagged Q(2)

DevQ (0:0:0 :Smile:  0 waiting

SCSI 0:0:3:0: Command already completed

Sequencer free SCB list: 0, 1, 2, 3, ..

Sequencer SCB info: 0(c 0x0, s 0x57 ...

----------

## klieber

If that is truly the only difference between a working and non-working system, and you've made sure the processor family is set correct in your kernel, then you may have run afoul of a kernel or adaptec bug.  Doing a little googling returned this result.  Make sure to read through the other results as well as there's a lot of good information in there.

So, not sure what else to say except, bummer.  :Wink: 

--kurt

----------

## Sivar

 *klieber wrote:*   

> If that is truly the only difference between a working and non-working system, and you've made sure the processor family is set correct in your kernel, then you may have run afoul of a kernel or adaptec bug.  Doing a little googling returned this result.  Make sure to read through the other results as well as there's a lot of good information in there.
> 
> So, not sure what else to say except, bummer. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks for taking time to look. I actually Googled but didn't have the errors availalbe to me until after I posted (I cannot boot to record the dmesg)

I didn't really see anything all that useful, just a few people who are having the problem and a few replies like "Are you running an SMP kernel? The same thing happens to me with SMP" and Alan Cox saying he'lll forward it to the AIC7xxx maintainer. I saw a bug report for this with kernel version 2.4.13 ... Are they working on this?

Does anyone have their Adaptec SCSI card running with an SMP system? Surely this can't effect everyone--how many servers have >1 CPU and use SCSI? Most?

Hmm, does anyone know how I might be able to use the old Adaptec driver (the one no longer maintained) as that one worked perfectly. It doesn't seem to be an option anymore.

----------

## Sivar

Dan Carter from the mailing list sent me the following message:

 *Quote:*   

> I had the same problems when I had ACPI and APM compiled in.  I don't enable them anymore and have had no problems since.
> 
> My hardware:
> 
> Tyan Thunder K7
> ...

 

I disabled ACPI and everything works fine. Can someone send this to the kernel mailing list which I am not subscribed to?

----------

